# Game #21: Jazz (11-10) @ Lakers (9-11)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Utah Jazz @ Los Angeles Lakers
Sunday, 09 December 2012
2130H EST
Local Channel: RTRM+, TWC SportsNet
National Channel: N/A



STARTING LINEUPS

Jazz
G Mo Williams | G Randy Foye | C Jefferson | F Millsap | F Marvin Williams

@

Lakers
G Duhon | G Bryant | C Howard | F Jamison | F World Peace​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jefferson sat out for Utah in their last game. Is he still out? 

We should beat them with relative ease (unlike the last time we played in Utah). But of course, saying that means nothing. It'll probably be a close game.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> Jefferson sat out for Utah in their last game. Is he still out?


^^ Game-time decision.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

if they dont win this game then you can freak the **** out - I know I plan to


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Llullz at TWC running "thank you laker fans" ads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Boo this team!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

That perimeter trio of tinsley, Hayward and Carroll is swarming our ball handlers into turnovers and killing us on the break. Inexcusable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree. Boo the hell out of this team


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You guys suck. I'm going to bed.

Howard stinks.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Bring back Bickerstaff. I know we're missing key players, but I'm really getting tired of this crap. If Howard isn't putting up 20 a night then the offense does not fit.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Bring back Bickerstaff. I know we're missing key players, but I'm really getting tired of this crap. If Howard isn't putting up 20 a night then the offense does not fit.


LOL! You guys don't give up do you? I thought if anything proved your overblow the importance of a coach this would be it.

Bickerstaff was 4-1 in 5 home games 4 of which were against probably lottery teams.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

It's called sarcasm. But the offense does not fit. Hopefully Nash can change it but I'm skeptical. 

I do believe Jim Buss screwed the pooch, but whatever.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't get why everyone is always talking about our offense when were turning it over like crazy and giving up open 12 footers. It started with the Princeton dissing and is continuing. 

We have 74 with 16 minutes to go.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kanter is all man. He reminds me of Drew.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Doesn't matter. If Howard isn't getting his then its not fitting like it should. There is no reason why he shouldn't be touching the ball every possession. Defense still sucks, but why expect it to be better if dantoni is your coach. 

Someone needs to tell Carroll, Faried, and company that they look like idiots. Get a haircut, chumps.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamison is playing like shit. our defense sucks badly.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pringles pulls hill after he gives up two lay ups. Pringles pulls Tawn after a TO. If he's going to bench seome everytime they **** up he'll run out of players.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

BOO!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Doesn't matter. If Howard isn't getting his then its not fitting like it should. There is no reason why he shouldn't be touching the ball every possession. Defense still sucks, but why expect it to be better if dantoni is your coach.
> 
> Someone needs to tell Carroll, Faried, and company that they look like idiots. Get a haircut, chumps.


Not very receptive to dreds in Montana are we?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Its coaching plain and simple we are playing like dantoni's knicks exactly the same trying to fit an ill advised style with the wrong type players. 

PJ ccoulda fixed this mess but the Princeton and now this crap makes no damn sense without Nash.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We can't even beat the Jazz at home. We suck.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Dreads are fine. The dread pony tail is atrocious. 

Jamaal Tinsley, seriously? That's just ridiculous. Boo!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

if Kobe's going to jack 15 footers over double teams I'm turning this shut off.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers playing soft as shit.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> if Kobe's going to jack 15 footers over double teams I'm turning this shut off.


you really think thats the issue lol come on jamel we aren't stopping anyone at all. Thats where this crap is meeks misses a 3 or Kobe a bad shot or Dwight with a travel in the paint does it really matter if we are playing soft ass defense.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> you really think thats the issue lol come on jamel we aren't stopping anyone at all. Thats where this crap is meeks misses a 3 or Kobe a bad shot or Dwight with a travel in the paint does it really matter if we are playing soft ass defense.


I didn't say it was the issue. I just hate to watch it.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> does it really matter if we are playing soft ass defense.


Kobe is a part of that too. He is lazy on defense.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Dwight hasn't impressed me with his play since that Denver game. He looks completely mediocre out there. Isn't he supposed to be good (or even God) on defense? He gets scored on on every play and can't even grab a damn rebound.

This team is embarrassing in every sense of the word. The games actually hurt to watch.

It doesn't matter who we play. We make every PG look like Magic Johnson, every big man look like Karl Malone and every wing look like Michael Jordan. 

I can't watch any more of Darius Morris. I just can't.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Whoopi Goldberg would do a better job coaching the team. The Buss family deserves every bit of this. Yeah, trade for Howard and then put him in a system that minimizes his impact - brilliant! May as well have kept Mike freaking Brown.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Kobe is a part of that too. He is lazy on defense.


I wouldn't say that everyone is playing bad defense no cohesiveness at all we don't even hustle for loose balls. 

Not about his defense but more Dwight Howards lazy ass defense. He's not protecting the pain his lack of fitness is killing the defense. But Kobe is playing poorly surely on defense playing too many minutes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Whoopi Goldberg would do a better job coaching the team. The Buss family deserves every bit of this. Yeah, trade for Howard and then put him in a system that minimizes his impact - brilliant! May as well have kept Mike freaking Brown.


Bernie Bickerstaff would coach this team better he is a good game coach he makes adjustments and sticks with whats working plays to the teams strength's. 

Dantoni wants us picking and rolling and jacking up 3's playing with tempo on defense nothing at all.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I just woke up from late nap OMFG 115 points allowed to THIS Jazz team?

Oh wait, so much joy still 1:41 to allow more points!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a stupid ****ing team.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Whoever took that foul with 6 seconds on the shot clock is a moron. Goodnight!

Boo!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jordan Hill has some weak ass hands.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

D'Antoni sucks without Nash. 

He'd better be out when Steve is done.

This defense is atrocious. It seems like every player on the team has gotten exponentially dumber since he's been the coach.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Well...guess Kobe wish he had Pau in any pants. Kobe: Stop criticizing your team mates publicly!!!You are the only PERFECT basketball player.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

So much for that "encouraging loss" against the Thunder. Which I believe is pure bullshit anyway. There is no such things as "encouraging losses," that is for lesser teams.

Like the Lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm afraid of what the Cavaliers will do to us on Tuesday.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> I'm afraid of what the Cavaliers will do to us on Tuesday.


Cavs beat the "better team in LA" so it doesn't look promising.  This team has to get it together soon.

And the Cavs have been playing HORRIBLY. They have to win THAT game. Just have to.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

When i woke up from my nap, I got online here before going to the TV and KNOWING it was going to be bad news. Pretty sorry state when you expect your team to play shitty and lose all the time.

**** that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Whoopi Goldberg would do a better job coaching the team. The Buss family deserves every bit of this. Yeah, trade for Howard and then put him in a system that minimizes his impact - brilliant! May as well have kept Mike freaking Brown.


Jamel 6 weeks ago: "I guarantee that if the Lakers fire Brown you guys will also complain about his replacement."


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

2012:

Mike Brown era: 1-4.
Bernie Bickerstaff era: 4-1.
Mike D'Antoni era: 4-7.
Phil Jackson era (so far): 0-0.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Gonzo said:


>


Herrrreeee's Johnnnnyyyy!!!!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Gee, I guess Pau wasn't the problem after all.

1-3 without him.

Pau, wear any pants you wish.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Panicking!!!! seriously, defense


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Panicking!!!! seriously, defense







We know the Lakers defense. D. Green is right. They are what we thought they were, and right now, this ****ing team doesn't (or can't) play defense. Here is a twitter quote tonight that says it all.











> _*Ramona Shelburne ‏@ramonashelburne*
> One scout at the game said it was laughable how little pressure Laker guards put on Utah PGs. "They took nothing away," scout said._


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that's just it - they arent playing up on the ball on the perimeter at all - you cant enjoy the dwight effect if you arent extending pressure and playing aggressively


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Whoopi Goldberg would do a better job coaching the team. The Buss family deserves every bit of this. Yeah, trade for Howard and then put him in a system that minimizes his impact - brilliant! May as well have kept Mike freaking Brown.


He's taking 2 shots less than he did on his highest use seasons in Orlando, where he had little help on offense. 


What are you talking about?



And who's fault is it that hes been average defensively? The coaches?


You guys seem to be pussy footing around this, but this team doesn't seem like it fits well together. Quit blaming the coaches at every turn.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

without nash or pau they're still a top 10 offensive team in terms of ppg and ppp(ossession) - it's defense, and you're right about Howard, he's still not right and he's still not playing close to where he was with orlando on defense


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Or people undervalue what Stan Van did for that team. The team played a very defense first mindset.

Much like Frank Vogel does for Indy. It doesn't always mean its a good thing.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> He's taking 2 shots less than he did on his highest use seasons in Orlando, where he had little help on offense.
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> ...


But it's easy to blame coaches! It doesn't take as much critical thinking and analysis!

Whatever coach the Lakers don't have, THAT'S the one that will fix everything!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> But it's easy to blame coaches! It doesn't take as much critical thinking and analysis!
> 
> Whatever coach the Lakers don't have, THAT'S the one that will fix everything!


I think the only thing that would have solved that is if Phil actually did come and they played the same shit basketball. 


No one on here would really claim him of being a shit coach, so the players would finally have to take some heat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If they are a bad fit together, I don't think it's a huge deal. The Heat made it to the finals their first year with the big 3, clearly not fitting well together.

I still believe the Lakers have a better natural fit than the Heat did/do, perhaps with the exception of the Pauward dilemma.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> If they are a bad fit together, I don't think it's a huge deal. The Heat made it to the finals their first year with the big 3, clearly not fitting well together.
> 
> I still believe the Lakers have a better natural fit than the Heat did/do, perhaps with the exception of the Pauward dilemma.


The Lakers aren't the Heat though. They don't have the "its ok, there's always next year" luxury. Kobe is old, Pau is getting there, and Nash is just old as shit. And if they implode this year, who's to say that smiling asshole Dwight even stays?


They won't have a year in quite some time that's better for them than right now. They need to figure this shit out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwight's staying. He's more interested in money and the spotlight than winning. No team can offer either of those more.

And my argument there was centered around the Heat having made the Finals regardless of the misfitting, despite not consummating. Lakers have a much tougher road with Memphis, LA, SA, and OKC in their way, but they certainly have the talent up top to make a run when it matters.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I think the only thing that would have solved that is if Phil actually did come and they played the same shit basketball.
> 
> 
> No one on here would really claim him of being a shit coach, so the players would finally have to take some heat.


Eh some would. When Phil was fired in 2004 some posters in here said good riddance. When Phil retired in 2011 Ron said good riddance.

Least popular people in the NBA-

3) commissioner 
2) your favorite teams coach (DING! Vogel)
1) Refs


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Or if you're doctordrizzay, the running mate to your man crush (Wade).


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

e-monk said:


> without nash or pau they're still a top 10 offensive team in terms of ppg and ppp(ossession) - it's defense, and you're right about Howard, he's still not right and he's still not playing close to where he was with orlando on defense


Face it ... Dwight NEVER wanted to be a Laker... he wants to be in Brooklyn with the Nets. The Lakers were his last resort ... sorry to say that to you fans, but can't you look at him and see he's unhappy?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

e-monk said:


> and you're right about Howard, he's still not right and he's still not playing close to where he was with orlando on defense


He looks healthy to me. Maybe he just isn't as good as you think he is.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm not going to blame Dwight for our defensive troubles. The rest of the team is so old and slow that it's not reasonable to expect Dwight to make up for it single handed.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Our perimeters defenders suck at stopping dribble penetration. Guards blow by them and Dwight rotates to block or change the shot, then the guards either dish to Dwight's man or throw up a tear drop that Dwight's man offensive rebounds for 2nd chance points or a possession. Can't blame Dwight for that. He's doing what he can but our rotations on D suck.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

dribble penetration is ok - you cant stop a guy like Westbrook from penetrating - it's towards where and how that's important


----------

